# Visa waiver



## miska999 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am traveling to Canada, stopping over in LA on the way through for 4 days. 
Australian citizen, what is the visa waiver that I need and where do I get it from ?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You have to deal with two items - ESTA and Visa Waiver Program.

ESTA - Google it, fill it out. It has a small fee attached to it.
VWP - It is an agreement between certain countries to ease the process of entering the US for vacation purposes. Again Australia - you are good. The immigration officer at point of entry will probably ask you some standard questions. No big deal.


----------



## ManilaBoy (May 27, 2012)

There is no need for a transit visa since your country is part of the US visa waiver program ...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Be aware: this is the only OFFICIAL ESTA site from the American government:
https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/
There are other companies who try to sell you their services too, for an extra fee. And sometimes they act as if they are the `real`site. Don`t use them, filling in the ESTA is soooo straightforward. If you know your name and you can spell your address, you don`t need help. ;-)


----------

